# Sandman makes 2k



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Congrats :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Sandman* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations Sandman


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Well done .. time for another beer :4-cheers:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations. :smile:


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Congratulations. :beerchug:


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations Sandman, well done.

You will need those beers because of how hot it is here :grin:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats Sandman :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Go Sandman, go!!!! :4-clap::4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Well Done Charlotte - You can get dry now! :grin:

Oh - Yes - Congrats to Sandman too!


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Well done mate


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Thanks guys I should check Comments and Announcements more often :grin:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:laugh: A pictures worth a thousand words I guess ...


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

I really should get out and about more :grin:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

@ 11:30 pm? :laugh:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

No @ 12:12 I better start thinking about going to bed or they will think I am JTP in disguise.:grin:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

:lol: Now how could I refuse those eyes.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice dog mate, is that perth?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations !

Very nice dog... Great pictures at the beach... Where in Austrailia is that?

JC

.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

bigfellla said:


> Nice dog mate, is that perth?


Can't be - the sun ain't shinin' :smile:

Alternative quip:

Na, shes called charlotte :grin:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

:lol: 
Its a place called Greenly beach on the west coast of Eyre Peninsula South Australia I tried on Google maps but they dont know where it is, Here is a pdf file that has a map if you Zoom in you will see it lower down the west coast. If you want good surf go to just beyond the western limits of the map to the start of The Great Australian Bight and you will find Cactus beach it is world class surf, when I was a young fella we would go there and meet people from all over Australia Link


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Here's a file for those who have google earth :smile:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Thats great JS funny how Google maps doesn't have it and Google Earth does if you go to the southern end of the beach to the point known as Coles point thats where we were and if you really Zoom in you will see me looking up at ya and waving :grin:


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

lol hell funny pic


----------

